# Tournament at Disney - Kenpo supporting the RFKC



## vishalshukla (Jun 26, 2011)

The Origins International Martial Arts Festival at Disneyland will be held on August 25-28. For more information, please see http://originsevents.com/.

The BWI team will be running the Kenpo Divisions and we are encouraging people to register early. The Kenpo sparring divisions will be combined with the Kajukenbo competitors. This should ensure plenty of great competition. All net proceeds from the Kenpo divisions will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp http://www.rfkc.org. 

This can be a big event for the Kenpo community. We are the only discipline involved that is donating their money to charity. This is not for our glory but to instill a sense of pride in kenpo and hopefully help to encourage others to be  involved. There are Japanse styles, Tae Kwon Do, Kung Fu, WuShu, and other disciplines involved but all of the others are doing it for profit. Hopefully by doing this for charity we can encourage more participation and unity.

If you have any questions, please email vishal@bwkenpo.com or bobwhite@bwkenpo.com.

Thank you,
Vishal Shukla


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 26, 2011)

Jealous.

That sounds like a lot of fun.


-Rob


----------



## Bob White (Jul 25, 2011)

To all my friends,

We had a great meeting yesterday in preparation for the Disney tournament http://originsevents.com:80/2011originsinternational/seminars.html
that will be held next month. Key members of our Bob White Invitational team 
(www.bobwhiteinvitational.com) were present along with Advisory Board 
members Scott Montoya, Angelo Collado, and Gilbert Velez.

There was a lot of great input on how to make this event a success. It is 
our goal to have an event that the Kenpo community can be proud of and to 
raise the bar for competition. We want to have an event where the 
competitors, families, spectators, and officials are treated with the 
respect they deserve. The tournament will be run in a timely manner and all 
rings will be full. This is an opportunity for Kenpo to shine and it is up 
to us to put on the best show we can.

Eddie Downey, the President of the EKKA (European Kenpo Karate Association) 
will be coming to Southern California for the event. Professor Downey will 
be doing seminars on Close Quarter Self Defense at the tournament.

Sergio Correa will be coming from Chile to support the event and I just 
received confirmation that Romano Michielsen from Holland will also be 
joining us. Mr. Michielsen is promoting the 2012 International Karate 
Championships in Holland

http://ikc2012.com/.

We have established a history of having a very well run tournament with the 
BWI. Our tournament has grown into an event that we are very proud of. With 
Vishal Shukla as Tournament Director we have raised over $250,000 for abused 
children. With the support of our Kenpo community we can do more.

ALL of the money that would normally be paid to me from the Kenpo divisions 
will be donated to the Royal Family Kids (www.rfkc.org). We are asking for 
your support. Unlike the BWI, this tournament will include adult competitors 
and it is our prayer that the Kenpo community will want to a part of 
something very special. We are encouraging you to get involved. The more 
competitors we have, the more money we raise and the more kids we can help.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Respectfully,
Bob White
www.bwkenpo.com


----------



## vishalshukla (Jul 25, 2011)

Tournament information including online registration can be found at
http://originsevents.com/2011originsinternational/index.html
Hope to see you there.
For the kids,
Vishal


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 28, 2011)

Great Stuff, Trinity Karate for Christ will be there! 

Chris


----------



## Bob White (Aug 22, 2011)

We just completed a long meeting about the karate tournament at Disneyland . http://originsevents.com/2011originsinternational/index.html 
This is a different experience for me as we normally have complete control over the running of the tournament. To the credit of the Origins Events they are really trying to promote a first class event. In order to show respect to our officials I am asking that if you are interested in helping out you let me know so I can have your name on the list. I cannot get badges for admission the day of the tournament. I believe this is going to be an excellent tournament and we need your help to be as efficient as possible. At this tournament Brown and Black Belts will be officiating. We want to have all rings full throughout the day so your help is appreciated. Please contact me if you are able to assist.
Respectfully,
Bob White
bobwhite@bwkenpo.com


----------



## Bob White (Aug 28, 2011)

I believe the tournament was a great success. We had a team in place that ran the tournament very well and the competitors were treated with respect and fairness. The rings were full all of the time and the parents did not have to wait around all day to see their children compete. Attendence was what we expected as many people came to check out the event to see what it was about. I think it was an outstanding event that surpassed peoples expectations The Origins International Martial Arts Festival did a great job and so did the kenpo community. More children were helped go to a safe place because of our efforts and that is time well spent.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

